# John Deere brand parts versus generic



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

I just looked into replacement parts needed for my recently acquired used John Deere lawn tractor. I'm not so much concerned about bearing-containing parts like clutched-drive-pulleys (possibly not available as generics), but the price of v-belts for the drive train and for operating the cutting deck have me wondering.

One skinny belt is 84 inches, the other is 64 inch - at prices of $41 and $39. These are prices in Canada, and might be cheaper in the U.S. But the point is that generic belts bought locally would come in a about 40% less. Are the Deere belts that much better? or likely to be _any_ better?

Also, Deere lists their accordian-paper oval air filter at just under $22. Is there likely to be a generic that would fit, available cheaper?


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I believe that Gates makes JD belts. Rubber supply store should be able to get them for you. Sometimes it is cheaper.... sometimes not.

John Deere doesn't manufacture small engines. You should be able to use a search engine and get a cross reference for the filters. Taking a sample to town and look at Lowes, Home Depot, a hardware store or small engine specialist.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It may have changed now, but at one time Deere used odd sized belts so there were no other brands that would fit.

I had heard that was supposed to change, but I haven't needed a belt in quite a while.

A good auto parts store should be able to cross reference air and oil filters for you


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Wix filters cross.....I buy non-original parts but NEVER if it says made in china-crap


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

You can use online JD parts manuals to get the part number. Then use a search engine to see if there is a cross. 

www.jdparts.deere.com

Always price the local JD dealer and remember to add freight if it is not free.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If you know the size you can get many kevler belts at TSC if you have them there. Maybe Canadian tire has them.

Air filters are easy to get even at auto parts stores if you know the engine brand and size.

 Al


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Being an aficionado of vintage (1975-1988) JD L&G tractors, I have read innumerable testimony that using other than JD belts can cause trouble, something about the angle of the V being different than the aftermarket belts, shorter lifespan or just pain malfunction. I bite the bullet and buy from the dealer, haven't been dissappointed in 15 years.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

The life of the belts are good on the JD belts, I just buy the deer belts, but on some things I will buy generic, but I buy quality generic.

for example I was given a old 111 JD lawn tractor, probly 15 years ago may 20, , they had replaced it with a sears unit, and it the new sears was broke down with a broken spindle on the deck, that sears mower for them has come and gone, many moons ago, but I am still using the Deere yes I put a new engine on it when I got it, but we mow 7 acers and have mowed miles for electric fence and this is not lawn but heavy weeds and native grasses, the deck is nearly wore out but the price was right and they have the parts for them, (had to weld patches on it last season) and will this season as well,


----------



## Countrybumpkin (May 12, 2002)

I have to agree with those who say JD belts last longer than aftermarket...used to buy aftermarket belts for my 316, never last long at all-but went back to the JD belts, and they last years.


----------

